# Top Gear



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Did anyone else watch Top Gear tonight? It has to be one of the funniest ones in a while!! I can't believe that Jeremy was driving the car around with Ross Kemp in the boot       Was quite impressed with Guy Ritchie too, not what I thought he was going to be like.

One of my other fave episodes (too many to say them all) was the one where Jeremy was driving around on the beach after driving of an Army landing craft    

Are there any other Top Gear fans on here? What are you fave episodes?

Tina xxxx


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi Tina,

Yes I watched last nights TG and was really belly-laughing at it. It was utter carnage at the beginning wasn't it  

Guy Ritchie surprised me too. Not what I thought he would be like at all. Very impressed  

The episode you spoke of with JC on the beach was when he was road testing a Ford Fiesta and was haring around a shopping precinct too.  

I must admit...I did like the one they did when they went to America and also when they went to Africa in the last series. 

C x.x.x.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I love it and I loved the Africa one which was where Hamster had Oliver the little yellow car wasn't it?!

Love it!

Axxxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Pingu, you are right hun     

Amanda, I forgot about Oliver!!!    

We have the one where they went to America on DVD as well as the one where they went to Vietnam, we have 6 Top Gear DVD and they are fab      My fave parts in the America one are when they were at the petrol station and when Jeremy brought back the dead cow for dinner on top of his car     Did you see the one the other week where the Army were using Jeremys car for target practice? 

I love TG, can't believe it's not on now until January    

Tina xxxx


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Tina....have you got channel Dave? They usually show old episodes don't they? Can't have you missing out on your 'TG fix'    

Oh Amanda...that little yellow car...bless


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Yep, we watch it     I nearly wet myself laughing when the opened the car boot and Ross Kemp was there


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I'm something of a Top Gear widow...  Although I'll confess on here that I do enjoy it almost as much as DH! 

Sometimes I watch it and think "oh now that's just silly" and it does go OTT but then... a minute later they'll say or do something and I'll be nodding and laughing and I realise that being silly is really the whole point of it. 


Poor old Oliver. What happened to him?

C~x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

That's how it started with me     

I think Richard kept Oliver


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

I dreamt about Richard Hammond last night, he was a really good friend of mine! (in my dream, not for real!!) x


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

I think it's hilarious   Had a good dig at DH about the comment they made recently about the only people coming to the filming were the Subaru Owners club.....err, that was DH and about 20 mates then and one of them got picked on by JC too - brilliant!  DH's ex-boss has also been on too.


----------

